# Merry Christmas, guys



## sachem allison (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas and a happy new year to all the Kkf family!


----------



## dreamwalker (Dec 24, 2015)

Happy Holidays to you ALL!!!


----------



## ThEoRy (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas to you too Son!


----------



## Mrmnms (Dec 24, 2015)

Same to you all.


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## _PixelNinja (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## SuperSharp (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## daveb (Dec 24, 2015)

Yep.


----------



## mc2442 (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas! or Happy Holidays!

and Dave, kinda creep image there.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas, Son!


----------



## cclin (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Xmas and best of the season to all


----------



## Chef Andy (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## spoiledbroth (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## WildBoar (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas Son and everyone else in KKF land


----------



## stereo.pete (Dec 24, 2015)

Ditto, I hope everyone was a nice Christmas and a better 2016!


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Dec 25, 2015)

Wishing everyone (Son especially since he started this!) a very Merry Christmas & Happy New Year!


----------



## Eric (Dec 25, 2015)

I wish you a happy and healthy year Son! Eric


----------



## Chuckles (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas KKF!


----------



## Benuser (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Xmas, Son!


----------



## JLaz (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Tobes (Dec 26, 2015)

A late merry christmas to everybody from Germany. As a lurker without a great wealth of experience or knowledge myself I want to thank all of you for all the information and the great service you are providing to the kitchen knife community. Hope to be able to contribute a little piece of amateur wisdom every now and then in the future.


----------



## drake (Dec 27, 2015)

Hope all had a nice holiday.


----------

